# Is this a good tripod Bogen Manfrotto 3021 Professional Tripod with 3047 Head



## Foxtrot_01 (Apr 6, 2010)

hello all,
I am not sure Im posting this in the right section but I wanted to gather everybodys thoughts about this tripod and head. I am new to photography and I dont have that much of a budget so I am gathering my things little by little. I currently have a Canon 40D, 28-105mm Canon lens and just got a 75-300mm Canon USM II(I know it doesnt have great reviews but I will figure it out :-D) I am also looking to buy a used speedlite 550EX that I found locally for $250(what is the criteria when buying used a used flash?). I also came across this tripod and head and I wanted to know if this was good for what I currently have, from what I understand other than sturdiness and quality on a tripod you want a tripod to be able to carry the load of the camera and lens. From what I have do you guys think this will be a good tripod and head? What are the average prices for this tripod and head? I am not looking to pay more than $160.00


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 6, 2010)

Bogen/Manfrotto is a very good brand.  I can't seem to find that model in particular, but I'm sure it will hold the gear you have.  
Buying it brand new, I'd guess that for the legs & head, it would be $200+...used is anybody's guess.  
I've bought many used tripods, the Manfrottos are pretty tough, so even with hard use, they still work fine.
If you want a recommendation for a new one, have a look at THIS.

As for the the flash, take some fresh batteries and make sure that it powers up and fires.  Test it on the hot shoe to make sure it communicates with the camera.  Make sure that the head tilts & swivels properly.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Apr 6, 2010)

The 3021Pro legs are very nice and what I currently use.  I think they are rated to support something like 13#.  I like that the legs open to four different angle: 25º, 43º, 73º, and 90º, giving more flexibility on hill sides.  The center column can be inverted, but can also be mounted horizontally which has been very helpful to me with shooting macros.  It's really a nice set of legs. 

I can't speak to the head you mentioned.  I had a 3-way pan/tilt head and hated it and returned it for a pistol grip ball head.  I got the 322RC2 to go on mine and am very pleased with it.  I think it supports almost 12#.  The one short coming the head has though is that it's awkward in shooting panoramas.  So, I got the Feisol panning head to mount the 322 onto.  This works out very nicely.  FEISOL


----------



## KmH (Apr 6, 2010)

The 3021 has been replaced in Bogens lineup by the

Manfrotto 055XPROB - 055Xprob Pro Trip. W/New Horizontal Column, Quick Flip Leg


----------



## Foxtrot_01 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the information. regarding the Canon Speedlite 550EX E-TTL Flash, is $250 a good price for a 1 year old(so they say) flash?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 6, 2010)

> Thanks for the information. regarding the Canon Speedlite 550EX E-TTL Flash, is $250 a good price for a 1 year old(so they say) flash?


That's a decent price, but I think the 550EX has been discontinued for several years now, seeing as the newer model, the 5*8*0EX came out in 2004.  So it seems weird to me that they say it's only 1 year old.    

You can check the 'going rate' by searching finished auctions on E-bay.


----------



## icassell (Apr 6, 2010)

I use a set of 3021 legs and love them.  I bought it on e-bay for  <$100 (don't remember exactly how much at the moment).  They are a bit heavy, but solid and well built. You should be able to find them for similar price as they were probably one of the most popular general purpose tripods when they were made (there were several listed when I bought mine). As mentioned previously, the 3021 are no longer made and have been replaced by the 055.  

I don't know anything about the head you mention.


----------

